# Infacol



## maisy92 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this, when I was diagnosed ages ago, to help relieve wind, my gastroenterologist recommended Infacol. It's a medicine sold to help colic in babies. But in his words 'it's pretty useless for colic, but wonderful for wind'. It really is.


----------

